# "Converts tend to be fundamentalists"



## ambush80 (Jan 21, 2018)

In an interview with Gad Sadd, Deepak Chopra said "converts tend to be fundamentalists".  It sounded clever in a Deepak Chopra kind of way.  Do converts to atheism tend to be fundamentalists?   Is there such as a thing as a fundamentalist atheist?  It sounds screwy to me.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 21, 2018)

I like his Rumi quote: "The language of God is silence.  Everything else is a poor translation".

But then Deepak goes on to say "...quibble with statistics".

From the sublime to the ridiculous.


----------



## Israel (Apr 8, 2018)

14:35 "and he's not going to change".


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 9, 2018)

I believe "converts" believe, adhere to what they "assume" is in scripture. Can't tell you how many times I have seen an alcoholic convert and then walk away from his friends now referring to them as sinners, assuming the bible backs this up. When it's actually not a sin in the scriptures, and quite the opposite. It's like blaming guns crying for gun control because a deranged person shot up some innocent people. Yea, I know, there will be a few deranged bible thumpers who will want to argue it is in there, but there elementary bible students, unable to see, because they are in religious robot mode. For them I say why was the qualifications for a deacon "those not given to drunkenness".  For clarification, I don't drink and can't stand being around a drunk, but, I don't use the bible as a sword against it, I just don't prefer it. My point is that most "converts" don't know what's in the bible. They assume they know. Speaking of assume. I assume you are using the word converts as newly converted.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 9, 2018)

To further ponder the newly convert looking to be freed from his being a slave [to sin]. When they come into the church, they are told, you should do this, you should do that. More brick, more straw, up the quota. So rather than freedom, they are worse off than in the beginning.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 9, 2018)

Israel said:


> 14:35 "and he's not going to change".



First one must embrace reason and rationality.  Then, being given good reasons, one must believe. 

You and I only disagree on what a good reason to believe is. I want proof and you accept revelation.


----------



## Israel (Apr 9, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> First one must embrace reason and rationality.  Then, being given good reasons, one must believe.
> 
> You and I only disagree on what a good reason to believe is. I want proof and you accept revelation.



At 14:35 Chopra says "and he's not going to change". Oh, but he is. 

All _things_ are both _subject_ to change...and do. Now to Deepak _things_ may have an appearance of immutability, especially in what he experiences from one who has continued to _harass_ him. (And I concede he was speaking off the cuff, and somewhat light heartedly.) Nevertheless, he is seemingly willing to "lock" one up in what ever position his perspective has dictated. 

Maybe his own perspective is in need of change.


----------



## Israel (Apr 10, 2018)

The proof for me is the reality of Jesus Christ. It's all the proof I have and all (and more) of the proof I need. 
Some have held the proposition, no, many (here) if not most have, that the "christian" (which I am not at all convinced I am) is one in love with his status, in love with his self appearance. In that he is devoted to think himself a certain way. From there it is assumed this is the "hook" of it, the appeal of it, the draw of it...the convincing in it, and of it. That he (the christian) by this thing called "his faith"/his standing has now assumed the winner's garland. He's in the "in crowd" with a ticket to Heaven.

_Some_ may not see these traits in themselves, God knows. Truly, it's about all I do see _in myself._

Some here act (and speak) as though this is the great _gotcha._ Faith is grasped merely to (so to speak) propel one to the front of the line.

As though Jesus Himself did not speak of (and to) those who_ love _respectful greetings in the streets, of those who parade their status and piety, of those cliquish in design and bent, of those who love their titles and self appraisals...admiring themselves...exalting themselves in their own minds...but, to _their own_ condemnation. (The wiser among you will understand why a man _such as I_ believes he hears from Jesus...much)

You are just late to the party. Jesus really got here _first_. 

You, Ambush, have noticed a thing though. "Not all of us are as full of self loathing as you are". But, I am not convinced of _that fullness_ yet, to a salvation. So, to paraphrase a friend from antiquity whose dancing before his God was seen by his wife as a shameful display..."you ain't seen nothing yet".

Nor for that matter, have I.


----------

